# Short trip to France



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I posted this 15 mins ago, but is seems to have got lost.

I need to go to France for less that 5 days and want to take Casper with me for company. Although I have been taking dogs with me since passports started, I have never been for a short period.
Can I have Casper checked for his passport and wormed before we set off, to save time in France? 
If so can anyone recommend a vet near Folkestone. I could have him checked by our vet, but if I take him to a vet near the Tunnel it will give me an extra half a day to play with in France.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can get your dog's Passport stamped before you leave the UK but you need to be careful about the timing.

How long are you going for?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes you can .if you ask vet nicely he may put later date in passport for you?
I can recommend Newnham vets they are at Newnham court where the big Notcutts is right next to jct 7 on the M20 at Maidstone. So very convenient for the tunnel.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you very much. 
I am just going down to swap a car over. Usually a day and half travelling either way. I would take the MH down and leave it there, but without a co pilot I worry about sight lines at junctions. It is not a problem in the car.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

leseduts said:


> I posted this 15 mins ago, but is seems to have got lost.


Ha Ha 
Tell me about it.
I've lost count of the number of times I've 'lost' a post. Even as recently as one yesterday.

I've worked out that what I do wrong.
After I've composed a post I've hit "Preview" instead of "Submit" then moved back to the forums.
When I've gone back to the particular forum I've posted in I find it's not there.

Sometimes you can correct the error if only a short time has elapsed.
Click the back arrow and eventually you will go back to your post in the composing page.
Then you can hit "Submit"

That's what has happened to me.
Hope this helps.


----------

